# Show Ribbons - what do you do with yours?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm wondering what you all do with your show ribbons?

My kids hang theirs on their walls, but the problem is, they ran out of space! They didn't hang up last years ribbons because there was no place to put them. 

What do you do with your older ribbons when you want to display your newer ones?

I was thinking about trying to find a way to make a show & ribbon scrapbook for each of the kids this winter. Put their old ribbons on it, with details and maybe some pictures of the goats that won them.

Anyone ever done this? If so how did you do it? What kind of scrapbook pages, etc?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I hang mine up in the barn.... looks good for costumers.  

I like the scrapbook idea!


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

My daughter hangs hers on her trophies and puts the old ones on hangers in her closet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The show ribbon quilts are really neat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have some on the barn some in my room and some in a box, I want to do the quilt like Jill mentioned at some point!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish we had a nice barn to hang them in, that would be neat! Unfortunately our barn is small, and just no way to hang anything and make it look nice, would be nice though!

The closet idea is really cool!

My kids like displaying them on their walls, they have 2-3 years worth hanging up. They just tucked last years away, never did figure out where to hang them. I told them after things calm down this fall we would work on getting new ones up. I also print up some pics and they put them in a frame. But now that they are each showing more than a couple of goats, I'll have to do a printed collage lol

The quilt idea would be great! But they need more ribbons for that first


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine are in plastic storage tubs :lol: I was going to do the quilt thing too, but never got around to it.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I got a couple of kids from a well known and respected breeder whose barn rafters were nearly covered with ribbons.


----------

